# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II

## Bruno Cillóniz

Propuesta empresarial.  _Al igual que el canon minero, el presidente de inform@cción plantea una renta anual a las regiones que permitan el uso de sus aguas._  *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Lima, 19 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* Como propuesta a la Mesa de Diálogo (entre el Ejecutivo y las autoridades de la provincia EspinarCuzco) que intenta solucionar la demora de la ejecución del proyecto Majes Siguas II, el presidente de la consultora *inform@cción*, Fernando Cillóniz, propone una solución tributaria denominada: Canon Hídrico, que beneficiaría al distrito cuzqueño, y por ende, a la región de Arequipa.  
Al igual que en la minería, el Gobierno destina parte de los impuestos recaudados a las regiones donde están ubicados los yacimientos, con el agua el Gobierno también debería destinar parte de los impuestos (que se recaudan de las empresas agroexportadoras) a la provincia de Espinar, explicó Cillóniz. 
Según el presidente de *inform@cción*, el proyecto Majes Siguas II generará impuestos importantes en la región Arequipa, debido al establecimiento y la actividad comercial de empresas agroexportadoras de primer orden. La mitad de los impuestos que se cobren deberán destinarse a la provincia de Espinar, agregó. 
Para Cillóniz esta medida tributaria haría que las autoridades de Espinar reevalúen sobre la viabilidad del proyecto Majes Siguas II, ya que estarían percibiendo una renta por permitir que el agua se derive a Arequipa. 
El conflicto es lamentable. El agua de Apurímac no puede seguir perdiéndose en el Atlántico, el canon hídrico beneficiaría al Espinar  Cuzco, y Arequipa se beneficiaría con el agua de la sierra, anotó. 
Una solución de alcance nacional 
Según Fernando Cillóniz (*i**nform@cción*) la propuesta del canon hídrico sería una solución a los conflictos por el agua a nivel nacional, ya que Ica tiene que traer agua de Huancavelica; Lima de Junín y Pasco; los proyectos: Chavimochic del Callejón de Huaylas; y Olmos de Lambayeque, recordó.  
Esta propuesta se lo plantee al ex ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova, y le gustó la idea. Se trata de una ley nacional como el canon minero (una renta anual sobre la base de los impuestos), concluyó.  *Dato importante* 
- El pasado 15 de Octubre el Frente Único de Defensa de Espinar presentó su sustentación técnica y legal de la inviabilidad del proyecto Majes Siguas II en la mesa de diálogo, ante el ministro de PRODUCE, Jorge Villasante Araníbar. La próxima reunión de la Mesa de Dialogo se programó para el jueves 21 de octubre, en donde las autoridades de Espinar plantearán la nulidad del proyecto en cuestión.Temas similares: Artículo: MEF asegura que Majes Siguas II comprende obras para asegurar abastecimiento de agua en Cusco Artículo: Consorcio Angostura  Siguas se adjudicó concesión de proyecto de irrigación Majes Siguas II Artículo: Consorcio Angostura  Siguas invertirá más de US$ 200 millones en construcción de Majes Siguas II Artículo: Minag dictó medidas para que Majes Siguas II no afecte abastecimiento de agua en Cusco ProInversión adjudicará obras de proyecto hídrico Majes - Siguas II a fines de octubre

----------

